# Xiaomi MiPad showcased in India, launch soon



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jul 16, 2014)

Xiaomi has come to India with all the guns in its arsenal and is leaving no stone unturned to capture the lion’s share of each of the segments which it is venturing into. It has launched the Mi3 for Rs 13,999, Redmi Note for Rs 9,999 and Redmi 1S for Rs 6,999 and all the three smartphones are going to give every smartphone manufacturer in the country nightmares for times to come.

If all this wasn’t enough, it is even planning to bring the MiPad tablet to the market in future which is going to raise the bar in tablet arena by such a high amount, that the already overpriced iPad Mini 2 will seem all the more overpriced and even the Nexus 7 might seem overpriced in future too. It was showcased at the launch event alongside the 3 smartphones.


Xiaomi MiPad Specifications
7.9 inch with a resolution of 2048 × 1536 pixels which translates into 326 ppi and gets Corning Gorilla Glass 3 protection on top of it
2.2 GHz NVIDIA Tegra K1 processor
192-core Kepler GPU
Android 4.4 KitKat based MIUI ROM
2GB RAM
16GB and 64GB of internal storage capacities which can be expanded by another 128GB with a microSD card slot
8MP rear camera with a Sony BSI stacked sensor and an aperture size of f/2.0. The front camera is a 5MP unit with the same aperture size as the rear camera.
No SIM card slot, WiFi 802.11/b/g/n/ac Dual Band (2X2 MIMO), Bluetooth 4.0, microUSB v2.0 and USB OTG
6700 mAh battery
360 grams
Yellow, White, Blue, Green and pink colour options
Expected pricing: Rs 14,999/Rs 16,999
We believe the announcement for the pricing and availability will come soon and Xiaomi will surely have its cash registers ringing then. Just for reference, the 16GB Nexus 7(2013) costs Rs 20,999 and 16GB iPad Mini with Retina display costs Rs 28,900.


Xiaomi MiPad in India


----------



## joelpauls10 (Jul 16, 2014)

nice features at low price


----------



## kml420 (Jul 16, 2014)

I've heard a lot about Xiaomi, the Apple of china. Their products are cheap yet powerful. Planning to get Mi3. But I'm little worried about software updates. Nexus devices get early updates but how fast is Xiaomi??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 16, 2014)

for that hardware at that price, software updates doesn't matters even though Xiaomi updates MIUI almost weekly.


----------



## ankush28 (Jul 18, 2014)

Intrested in MiPAD 
SUBed


----------



## SunE (Jul 19, 2014)

Might just buy a MiPad if it's priced around 12-15k.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 19, 2014)

Definitely gonna buy one to replace my aging iPad mini...


----------



## Santa Maria! (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmm.. do they have a tablet in the 10' range in their linup? I'm definitely in need of one of those.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 19, 2014)

Hmmm???!!!!


----------



## $hadow (Jul 19, 2014)

I am looking forward to this tablet.


----------



## abracadabra (Jul 19, 2014)

Its too early say what pricing they might come at! Only we'll know what Xiaomi has in mind after July 22, the 50000 so odd MiPad they brought out in China, sold off in no time! But it has not yet reaped the benefits of MI3, 1S and Note atleast these confirmed launches and so MI awaiting to see what response comes from India. 
Whatever said Xiaomi waiting time, is just too horrible and their batch releases is even more terrible!


----------



## kg11sgbg (Jul 20, 2014)

ebay India price for this MiPad : Rs.21k nearly


----------



## sarita95 (Jul 20, 2014)

But how would be After Sales Services? Indian brands are suffering due to inadequate ASS, I would how this brand would live upto expectations.


----------

